# [SOLVED] Microtech DPCM-USB CameraMate



## scottiej (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a disk with drivers on it, but it does not work on WinXP. I can't seem to find a working driver for it on the internet. Can anyone help me find a driver for my old card reader?


----------



## scottiej (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Microtech DPCM-USB CameraMate*

never mind...i found one


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Microtech DPCM-USB CameraMate*

Can you please post a link to the driver? If it's hard to find, this could help others with the same problem. Thanks.


----------



## scottiej (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Microtech DPCM-USB CameraMate*

http://www.inetbridge.net/forum/driver-microtech-dpcm-usb-xp-2000-driver-vt1363.html


----------

